

Anita Sarkeesian, Feminist Frequency – XOXO Festival (2014) - imc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ah8mhDW6Shs

======
ripb
Seriously, what is this trash doing on HN?

From the guidelines:

On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes
more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
answer might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity.

Please, you have Reddit and Tumblr for this crap, please just stay there.

~~~
drincognito
I don't understand your attitude. Maybe you could explain how you believe this
doesn't fit within the guidelines?

~~~
psgbg
I think it's relevant and interesting.

